# amino acids



## cawb (Jul 30, 2005)

now protein is broke down into amino acids, correct. so to say in would be benificial to take amino acid pills to help promote muscle growth.. is the amino pills a good source to reley on to help increase protein/amino intake..?


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 30, 2005)

I have the Amino Fuel tabs which contain 5g's of protein per 3 tabs, but most bro's said they are a waste.  I only took them steady for a few days and need to start popping them again.


----------



## cawb (Jul 30, 2005)

5 mg per 3 tabs i thought there would be a little more protein in them than that o'well back to cans of tuna and protein powders i guess..


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 30, 2005)

they are BIG ass pills too bro lol


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

*don't waste your cash, i did*

amino acid tabs....i used to take them for years, or i guess i should say force them down my throght like a pelican swollowing a fish, they are hard to get down, and the more they have in them the bigger they are.....on occasion i'd get them stuck in my gizzard, ouch.........
       I quit taking them and noticed no difference, so now i stay away from them, high protien food kicks the hell out of them anyway........... :sniper:


----------



## glass (Jul 7, 2006)

*Amino/Protein Bio Low-down*

A protein is a chain of amino acids (100 or more - I believe) joined by peptide bonds, the purpose that protein will serve will depend on how it is coded by the DNA.  Different sequences in the amino order of the chain account for different types of proteins - for example insulin hormone protein would have a recognizable sequence no matter its form and would differ from any other protein.  I think the reason that some amino's are stressed in addition is that they are more specific to the for of protein synthesis that we are looking for in muscle growth (just a guess).  I am not sure if the amino tabs in addition to protein intake make a difference or not, Although I can swallow almost anything I preffer the amino softgels over the tabs - they feel better going down.  Just wanted to put in my 2 cents worth - Thnx, AlphaBunny


----------



## healthfreak (Jul 8, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> A protein is a chain of amino acids (100 or more - I believe) joined by peptide bonds, the purpose that protein will serve will depend on how it is coded by the DNA.  Different sequences in the amino order of the chain account for different types of proteins - for example insulin hormone protein would have a recognizable sequence no matter its form and would differ from any other protein.  I think the reason that some amino's are stressed in addition is that they are more specific to the for of protein synthesis that we are looking for in muscle growth (just a guess).  I am not sure if the amino tabs in addition to protein intake make a difference or not, Although I can swallow almost anything I preffer the amino softgels over the tabs - they feel better going down.  Just wanted to put in my 2 cents worth - Thnx, AlphaBunny



correct and your right taking straight amino acids wont make to much of a difference if your taking protein.
and also certain proteins are broken down into amino acids and can actually be changed into a seperate amino acid that the body may need to complete a bond. so lets say your body is breaking down some glutamine but needs a leucine amino acid to fill in a bond. YOur body can actually convert the broken down amino into the one needed. kinda cool. keep in mind it doesnt work for every amino acid.


----------



## Cryptasm (Jul 10, 2006)

I take Glutamine and BCAA's bef and aft workout...so I would say yes for that pupose only..but I wouldn't recommend them as a daily supplement too expensive...


----------

